# Is this right for fertilizing?



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok so I am going to be ordering some Plantex CSM+B, Mono Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4), and some Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) from Greg Watson. Is there anything else I am going to be needing?

I also calculated on the Fertilator that I would need 1.5 teaspoons of KNO3 for 14.04 ppm. 1/16 teaspoon of KH2PO4 for 0.72 ppm for PO4, and 9.15 ppm for K. And 1/4 teaspoon of CSM+B would give me 0.12 ppm.

I have a 45g tank, with 130w 6700K PC lighting from Coralife. I also have a 20lb compressed CO2 setup.

Please help me with this before I order tomorrow. If there is anything I missed, please post it. 

Also how often do you do the dosing? Once a week, twice? I am a little lost on this. ](*,)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_How about iron_?... Everything else looks good.

I dose small amounts on a daily basis, dosing micros & macros on different days. I only dose iron once a week.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

K2S04

Its good for extra K!!

I have the same size tank. I can share my dosing schedule if you would like. Just let me know.
jB


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I was talking to Greg Watson and he said that I would have enough Iron in the CSM+B. {*New Test Mix* Plantex CSM+B with extra Iron Chelate added to raise the Iron level from approximately 7% to 10% ... tired of dosing extra Iron? Give this a try!}

Would you suggest getting a Iron Chelate dry fertilizer from him also?

And if you could also post your schedules, that would help a lot... thanks


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

46 gallon - 40-50ppm's CO2

Day 1 – 50% WC – 3/8tsp of KNO3, 1/16tsp of KH2P04, 3/8tsp of K2SO4
Day 2 – 5ml Flourish
Day 3 – 5ml Flourish
Day 4 – 3/8tsp of KNO3, 1/16tsp of KH2P04, 3/8tsp of K2SO4
Day 5 – 5ml Flourish
Day 6 – 5ml Flourish
Day 7 – Rest

Many EI folks would consider this very skinny. You might want to do something like this to start.

Day 1 – 50% WC – 1/4tsp of KNO3, 1/16tsp of KH2P04, 1/8tsp of K2SO4
Day 2 – 8ml Flourish (or CSM+B)
Day 3 – 1/4tsp of KNO3, 1/16tsp of KH2P04, 1/8tsp of K2SO4
Day 4 – same as day 2
Day 5 – same as day 3
Day 6 – same as day 2
Day 7 – Rest

As long as you keep your CO2 CONSISTANTLY over 30+ppms you wont have a prob.

jB


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

So you would rather say get K2SO4 rather than the Iron Chleate? Greg said all I needed was the KH2PO4, KNO3, and CSM+B.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah.....
I actually dont even use CSM. I like flourish better. I have a bag of CSM sitting around that I may never use. I just dont feel like mixing the stuff. That is probly why i like flourish better. HAHAHA

If you dose 8-10ml of flourish (CSM) on the opposite days of macro's, you should have enough iron in the tank from that. Some folks dose a few ml's of iron a week. I believe wolfenxxx was talking about dosing that, but im not sure if he continued. You can ask him.....he is very helpful.
jB


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Just a stupid question.... whats EI


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

EI is "Estimated Index"......

www.barrreport.com

You will find a great explanation of it at that forum.....that forum is not free, but the EI thread is free for all to view.

There is also PPS.....this is another good fert method. Read them both to get a great grasp on what plants need to thrive.

PPS can be found on this forum as a sticky within the ferts threads i believe.

jB


----------

